# My loft, 4x4x8' with 32 nesting boxes



## Peavy (Mar 24, 2013)

I built this about a month ago. I currently only have 6 pigeons in it. Some more should be hatching any day now. I explained the story of how I got them in another post. Only one is pure white and I have it pictured.

I guess I could "theoretically" house 32 breeding pairs, but it would be really cramped. There's 16 nesting boxes on each side, each measuring 1x1x2'. You can get an idea of how it's setup from the picture with the white pigeon. "Barn" style doors to access the nesting boxes from each side making it easy to clean out, and another set of doors in the very front for their water and feed.

What do you guys think?


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

The loft came out real nice. I wouldnt put that many birds in it though as u suggested it would be really cramped. Anymore pics? U going to paint it? Looks small in the pics but I can tell its pretty big from the pic with the bird.


----------



## Peavy (Mar 24, 2013)

To the left of the pigeon loft is my duck coop. It needs leveling, or a base for me to keep the ducks on wire. I'm not sure which path I'm going to take there yet. I like the design of my pigeon loft much better. I think it was a good bang for the buck. It cost me under $200 and had Home Depot cut a lot of the panels for me (free of charge). It's all pressure treated, so I'm not going to bother painting it. I'm not too concerned about the health risks with pressure treated. Pressure treated today is nowhere near as nasty as it was years ago. I'm happy that I should have this for ~30 years.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would be far too many birds in that space. You could cram them in there, and would have a lot of stress from over crowding, which leads to illness and more.


----------

